# HTML-Tags in HTML anzeigen



## Vatar (3. August 2007)

Hi

Also ich möchte einen String als HTML ausgeben, der allerdings Tags enthällt. Momentan überliest der Browser diese einfach weil es sie nicht kennt. Is ja auch logisch. Deshalb habe ich das ganze in ein CDATA gepackt aber irgendwie haut das nicht hin.

```
bla text<br/>
<![CDATA[<extensionContent content="content/child.xhtml" path="root/pluginAnchor" />]]>
und wieder normals html
```

Danke


----------



## Maik (3. August 2007)

Hi,

dachtest du an sowas?


```
bla text<br/>
&lt;extensionContent content="content/child.xhtml" path="root/pluginAnchor" /&gt;
und wieder normals html
```


----------



## Vatar (3. August 2007)

Ja, das tuts auch. Danke

Aber mit CDATA geht da nix? Bei längeren Einträgen ist es etwas mühsam alle klammern zu maskieren und ich bin ziemlich faul wenns um so etwas geht


----------



## teccco (13. August 2007)

Davon abgesehen, dass es in jedem noch so alten Editor eine "Suchen - Ersetzen"-Funktion gibt, die dir sogar deine Faulheit abnehmen könnte  , kannst du natürlich innerhalb deines Quelltextes CDATA-Bereiche definieren, denn CDATA kann quasi überall stehen.

Es ist dabei aber wichtig, dass bei XHTML der Webserver auch den richtigen Content-Type "application/xhtml+xml" automatisch ausliefert. Außerdem erinnere ich mich wage, dass es mit CDATA-Bereichen Probleme im Internet Explorer gab.

Also check mal deinen Content-Type und wenn auch der restliche Quelltext valid ist, sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.

Generell würde ich aber auch empfehlen, die ganzen Zeichen mit den dafür vorgesehenen Entities zu ersetzen.


----------

